# Design classics.



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

I've a list of what I consider to be design classics. To qualify they must be inanimate objects which I consider to be both highly functional and aesthetically pleasing. Briget Bardot doesn't count, being biologically animate - not even in her early years! 

Here's how it works: A house brick - very functional, but not aesthetically pleasing. A Lada (Russian car), hardly functional and definitely not aesthetically pleasing. An 3.8 E-Type (the early ones), functional and aesthetically pleasing.

So here's my list, which is far from complete……..

3.8 E-Type, Levi 501's, Ray-Bans, including the Aviator model, but not copies. Leica 111c, and Olympus Trip cameras. The old Elmar lens, but not the new Elmar lens which, although it performs better, is a lump. The automatic watch movement (any, but some are more design classics than others, I'm sure). Fender Stratocaster and Telecaster guitars. Pre-war Morgan three-wheel supersports (and derivatives). JW Youngs The Pridex fly fishing reel in trout sizes, and the original ABU multiplier fishing reel. To finish I'll add the Bic crystal ballpoint, which was a revelation when it was first introduced.

This is all very subjective, but in any case there are loads more. Please add yours and feel free to disagree with mine.

Over to you.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well for my first, I'll start with a watch. The Hamilton Ventura:


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

That, frankly, is very nice indeed.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nobbythesheep said:


> That, frankly, is very nice indeed.


 And on its very rare original two-tone strap with gold leaf. Hamilton only did the strap for 6 months. I only put the strap on for the photo; now safely back in a box somewhere.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Having been a bottle designer....I would nominate the classic Coca-Cola bottle.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Wish you hadn't started this topic...I'm now looking at Sinclair Calculators on eBay....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Riva speedboat.










FW14 f1 car










At Deco armchair.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2016)

first bike [Scottish :yes: ] :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mota lita steering wheel.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Lets see Sinclair ZX81

The Mini and maybe the other one









__
https://flic.kr/p/x1qs8E

G Shock 










Kev


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Send your nominations here ... https://designmuseum.org/exhibitions/future-exhibitions/designer-maker-user/crowdsourced-wall?mc_cid=004114becd&mc_eid=b2ec9d08e8

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

And, of course...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Armchair & ottoman by Charles & Ray Eames...










Fallingwater by Frank Lloyd Wright...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Everything designed by Henry Drefuss:










Everything designed by Richard Arbib:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

PENS! Parker Jotter ballpoint pen; BIC ballpoint pen.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


>


 i think the winner has been found :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,
William


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Too many to mention - but the Danish design consultant for Braun of Germany

Clocks and watches

Kitchen small appliances

Shavers and calculators

High Fidelity

Love their "family-like" appearance.

Of course, for me the Bauhaus school of Germany. Started after WW1 in Dessau, they were decried by the Nazis and eventually closed before WW2. Kitchens, tableware for example, are still available as copies at high prices. A Bauhaus opened up in the US, but that too disappeared, but for financial reasons I believe.

1984 Apple Mackintosh

A useful A5 size book by Taschen of Munich is called Industrial Design A-Z by Charlotte and Peter Fiel and is cheap.ISBN 3-8228-5057-8

mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

In my humble opinion the best two so far mentioned are the Stratocaster Guitar and that Corvette (My favourite American car the Stingray with split screen)

If I can add to the list I would add Tantalus cut glass









Dunhill Lighters









Ferrari Dino..


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

How did we forget this?...


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

Messerschmitt KR200


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Beo centre ( Most B&O stuff would qualify )


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

:biggrin:

I`m not too sure about some of it`s users though :wacko: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

Just a few off the top of my head...

watches - Rolex sub, omega speedy, Doxa pro, IWC Portuguese ... Royal Oak, Nautilus ( although I've yet to try them, sadly)

Levi 501s

Adidas Sambas

Linn LP 12

Blackberry phone ( although I am reluctantly being dragged over to the Dark Side !)

Nokia 8910 - sadly now defunct but fantastically tactile

Grenson/Loakes/Churches brogue boots

Doubtless many more...

Mark


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Later,
> William


 Nice sample.

This design has stood the test of time...


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


>


 Gorgeous :toot: - but animate, so she doesn't count artytime:


----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


>


 Classic.

I hired one of these for a holiday. Cool, apart from the brakes, steering, gear box, fuel economy..... LOL

Mark


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Markl said:


> Classic.
> 
> I hired one of these for a holiday. Cool, apart from the brakes, steering, gear box, fuel economy..... LOL
> 
> Mark


 Yep my mate had one and we used to go all over in it

It was rubbish, a borderline death trap

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep my mate had one and we used to go all over in it
> 
> It was rubbish, a borderline death trap
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Good discription, but you die looking cool!


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

I think this is more iconic than a straight pint glass .


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

chocko said:


> I think this is more iconic than a straight pint glass .


 Where i'm from, it's more like this










One of the locals does has hundreds hung above the bar, each belonging to a patron.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Kev


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been a passenger on the Vincent, a friend rode at just over the ton along the A30 which went through Blackbushe Airport. What a buzz!!!


----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

KevG said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/1
> 
> Kev


 Is that a 1952 Vincent black lightning ? To quote Ricard Thompson .


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


>


 Nah - too many windows. :biggrin:


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Markl said:


> Is that a 1952 Vincent black lightning ? To quote Ricard Thompson .


 Defo in - that's a Black Shadow I believe……...


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Nobbythesheep said:


> Defo in - that's a Black Shadow I believe……...


 It is indeed a Black Shadow, always wanted one never could afford it had a Comet though. !/2 a Shadow

Kev


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A few from me


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

for people of a certain age , 70s classics

70s bike










and trim phone still in use!










deano


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

My Uncle had a Douglas

:biggrin:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

deano1956 said:


> for people of a certain age , 70s classics
> 
> 70s bike
> 
> ...


 Calling Anne Aston a '70's bike is not very nice. :biggrin:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Calling Anne Aston a '70's bike is not very nice. :biggrin:


 :laugh: :laugh: wish I could have shown her my chopper back in the day!! :laugh:

deano


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

deano1956 said:


> :laugh: :laugh: wish I could have shown her my chopper back in the day!! :laugh:
> 
> deano


 I met her at a recording of the Golden Shot a long while ago. Totally, stunningly, gorgeous!

Edit: Actually, it went out live, not a recording.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

modern take! :toot: (tinternet image)

deano


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Three speed Stingray Crate bikes were all the rage when I was little, then they vanished almost overnight and everyone had ten speeds.

Later,
William


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> and trim phone still in use!
> 
> deano


 LET IT DIE!

I love them, but hate them! Not that brand or anything, but just twisty dial pain in my buttocks phone. Whenever I stay at my parents cottage, first thing I have to do is phone them to let them know their little delicate bear is safe and sound. Line is always busy. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Some classics by Raymond Loewy...

S1 loco...










Studebaker Avanti...










Lucky Strike pack...










Greyhound Scenicruiser...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hughlle said:


> LET IT DIE!
> 
> I love them, but hate them! Not that brand or anything, but just twisty dial pain in my buttocks phone. Whenever I stay at my parents cottage, first thing I have to do is phone them to let them know their little delicate bear is safe and sound. Line is always busy. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin. Spin....


 No its a oldie person & tactile,70s thing , you had to be there!, you young ones wont get it with your pushy buttons , voice activation tech :laugh:

I did once have one of my sons friends ask to use our phone to call him mum( he was about 12) I directed him to the phone , he simply looked at it and looked back at me and I knew he did not know how to work it! so I had to show him , it was so funny :laugh: , it also made me fell ancient!

deano


----------

